# Joint compound and drywall seams



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you primer first? If not, it will look like that.


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

What sheen paint are you using? High the sheen the more will show....also consider a high build primer that has a thicker dry film. This product will cover up many imperfections in a wall.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Primer, primer, always primer...:wink:


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Pictures help on something like this. Have you even done drywall before? If not its all about the finishing and doing it right. 

Drywall is one of those things that you can just wing it and get it right. Muddling and taping is an art form perfected by those crazy french Canadians!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Gloss paint in any form is not your friend if you're not adept at finishing....


----------



## MnDrywallRanger (Mar 12, 2011)

Stacywov said:


> What can be done to avoid joint compound showing when painted over? Sanded many times and it seems flat until I paint over it. Drywall seams look terrible......please help!


It may be what is called "flashing" or "photographing". Even with a perfect taping and sanding job the seams may show after painted....especially on walls where window light shines down the length of them.

Flashing is caused from the difference in the smoothness of the mudded seams vs the slightly textured paper on the sheetrock, plus the paper on the sheetrock may have gotten fuzzed up from sanding giving it even more contrast from the smoothness of the mud. There are advanced taping and painting strategies to avoid this during the process...

On new sheetrock quality primer is a must with proper backrolling and enough paint applied. Too often homeowners who paint newly finished drywall do not apply enough primer or skimp on the quality of brand of primer.

The other possibility it is just a poor taping job that didn't show till the paint was on. One way to tell if it truly is from the mudding is to place a 500w light right next to the wall and shine it down the length of the wall with all other lights off if possible. Any flaw will show(shadow) and it will be easier to tell if the seems are humped, hollow, or just plain flashing.


----------

